# 1st attempt of sig



## iFletcher (Jan 2, 2010)

these are two sigs that i tried from the getting started thread, let me know what you think.
1st pic: Diego Sanchez
2nd pic: GSP



















http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk259/fletchefc/?action=view&current=diegosanchezfinall.png

http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk259/fletchefc/?action=view&current=GSP.png
p.s sorry they arnt attached, said they were a invalid file when i was uploading them, so i put them on photobucket instead.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Put them in tags instead of uploading.
I edited your post.

Really nice work though, the GSP one is very good for an early attempt.


----------

